# Garland, Texas Shooting at Muhammad Cartoon Contest



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Texas officer saved lives in shooting outside Muhammad cartoon contest, police say | Fox News

for as much details as given.

One Garland, Texas police officer neutralized two would-be mass murderers - 'mujahideen' armed with 'assault rifles' (no further description). A report on National Public Radio reported the two were heavily firing at the officer. The officer fired twice, resulting in the death of both suspects.

Based on my training and experience, the officer relied heavily on focusing on the front sight and trigger control, rather than volley fire. What a refreshing thought!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

If they were wearing body armor as reported, then that was even more spectacular. It may have made him more determined to get some good hits.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OldManMontgomery said:


> Texas officer saved lives in shooting outside Muhammad cartoon contest, police say | Fox News
> 
> for as much details as given.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing that point up! I have improved my own skills and some of those who would listen by suggesting the same thing.

GW


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad things played out the way that they did and no law abiding people got hurt much. However, I can't help but wonder how some of us Christians would react to a "Christ cartoon contest". This thing was setup to cause trouble from the start.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> I'm glad things played out the way that they did and no law abiding people got hurt much. However, I can't help but wonder how some of us Christians would react to a "Christ cartoon contest". This thing was setup to cause trouble from the start.


Christians have been taking heat from atheists, Muslims, and socialists for years, with very few incidents.

I see this as 'in-your-face' free speech. Offensive 'speech' is allowed in a free country, as television has been proving for decades. If somebody has the guts to be bait for these nutjobs, let 'em go for it, and be ready to react when the cockroaches come out of the darkness. It's no worse than most of the ill-conceived government 'sting' operations that blow up in their faces about half the time.

In fact, there is a lesson here - teach your traffic cops how to react and shoot their service pistols accurately, before you send in the SWAT teams to cordon off a square mile and have a three day siege, with negotiators, soda-pop vendors, and live TV.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Christians have been taking heat from atheists, Muslims, and socialists for years, with very few incidents.
> 
> I see this as 'in-your-face' free speech. Offensive 'speech' is allowed in a free country, as television has been proving for decades. If somebody has the guts to be bait for these nutjobs, let 'em go for it, and be ready to react when the cockroaches come out of the darkness. It's no worse than most of the ill-conceived government 'sting' operations that blow up in their faces about half the time.
> 
> In fact, there is a lesson here - teach your traffic cops how to react and shoot their service pistols accurately, before you send in the SWAT teams to cordon off a square mile and have a three day siege, with negotiators, soda-pop vendors, and live TV.


 Bisley, I agree with everything you said with the exception of one sentence.
Ill conceived and executed sting operations blow up in their faces about 100% of the time!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Good news, I hope they keep it that way at least in TX.

But I wonder why it only becomes air time in FOX News.
If a police officer stopped a criminal and ask them a question the so called Journalists complaining about LEO on 400 channels for at least 3 months in a row. If someone protects us from ISIS attacks middle in the US, it becomes 20 seconds at ABC Midnight news. 

Something is just not right balanced here.
In this case, thanks for FOX News, otherwise we would never knew.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> I'm glad things played out the way that they did and no law abiding people got hurt much. However, I can't help but wonder how some of us Christians would react to a "Christ cartoon contest". This thing was setup to cause trouble from the start.


Can you tell me why this is a set up to stir up trouble? I mean Muslims that live in the US have to fit in to the US, and not the citizen of the US have to fit in a barbaric religious society out of the woods in the middle east. If they don't like what the citizen of the US do, there are airplanes leaving every day in multiple numbers the country from any major airport. Right?

So tell me why was this a set up for trouble? That are criminals that using a faith (liberals call it a peaceful faith) to get violent. If I believe liberals than is Muslimism the religion of peace - right? Throw them Criminals that misuse that peace loving religion in prison lock it and throw away the key. If you do that for a habit I promise you in 3 months we really have a Muslimistic Religion of peace. I promise!


----------



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

Kudos to this LEO for remaining cool under extreme pressure,and
for doing his job well! I wish they would identify him so we all could thank him by name. Until they do, I'll just say,"officer,thank you for your exemplary service,and I'm glad you were not hurt by these fools".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Can you tell me why this is a set up to stir up trouble? I mean Muslims that live in the US have to fit in to the US, and not the citizen of the US have to fit in a barbaric religious society out of the woods in the middle east. If they don't like what the citizen of the US do, there are airplanes leaving every day in multiple numbers the country from any major airport. Right?
> 
> So tell me why was this a set up for trouble? That are criminals that using a faith (liberals call it a peaceful faith) to get violent. If I believe liberals than is Muslimism the religion of peace - right? Throw them Criminals that misuse that peace loving religion in prison lock it and throw away the key. If you do that for a habit I promise you in 3 months we really have a Muslimistic Religion of peace. I promise!


No denying that the radical side of Islam is, umm... radical.

But, to quote a source PT probably doesn't even BEGIN to believe, here is an interesting counterpoint. Bear in mind this was written a couple of years ago, but it is still telling.

10 of the Worst Terror Attacks by Extreme Christians and Far-Right White Men | Alternet

Of course, wiki has a bunch on non-Muslim terrorists, but PT won't even read it since it might give him cooties. (  )

Terrorism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Add in some other countries' stuff, like the IRA terrorists in the UK (Catholic) and there are a whole bunch of radical Christians.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, and then there's this from another trusted (if you trust it) news source.

Yes, There Are Christian Terrorists - The Daily Beast


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> No denying that the radical side of Islam is, umm... radical.
> 
> But, to quote a source PT probably doesn't even BEGIN to believe, here is an interesting counterpoint. Bear in mind this was written a couple of years ago, but it is still telling.
> 
> ...


Sail, you have finished your undergraduate studies! You are now Wikiphd. Congratulations!:smt038:smt038:smt038:smt038

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Sail, you have finished your undergraduate studies! You are now Wikiphd. Congratulations!:smt038:smt038:smt038:smt038
> 
> GW


I had one of those LONG before PT came up with it - along with a Black Belt in Google Fu.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha Sail
Do you really want this discussion?

If so you have first to understand what exactly Muslimism is. But lets start with what is the difference between Muslim and Islam. It is Taquia. 
Actually Muslim and Islam is the same, but this 2 words are used to blame a phantom back and for. Liberals say "Oh that was not a Muslim, it was Islam". Next time they say " Oh that has nothing to do with Islam it was a Muslim". Tell me what is the difference between Muslims and Islam other than playing political games with unrespecting people.
You should know that there is no radical Islam. It is authentic Islam and everyone that has a little bit of a glow about Islam will know that.

And when you explain to me what the difference is between Islam and Muslim, than please tell me what the difference is between authentic Islam and radical Islam. Is there any?
You know Sail I don't watch TV but I read many books. I lived in the middle east for a long time when I was stationed there and even here in the US I have Muslim friends, one is even a Imam from the local Mosque And I visit the local Mosque once in a while when I get invited.

Tell me Sail, what is a Muhajedin, what is the task of a Muhajedin in the Muslim world and what is his fighting for?
Than Sail please explain to us what a Jihad is and what Jihad stands for. Why do they have a Jihad?
Than Sail tell us why do they wait for their Messiahs and what each and every Muslims roll is to make it possible that the Muslim Messiahs can even com to earth?
And when you have explained that please tell us why the Sunis have to kill even other Muslims that don't share the same congregation. Means the Sunis kill the Shia and Wahabits, the Shia the Wahabits and the Sunis, the Wahabits the Sunis and Shia. Why is this and how many of this Muslim are there?

And when you have explained to us what all this is about, than we can see why Muslimism (Turkish) or Jihadism (Persia), or Islam (Saudi Arab) is all about.

Irish Republican Armee IRA - Come on Sail. I thought you are raised in Great Britain. Do you really want here to tell us that that IRA had something to do with religion? Do we have really the time to talk about British history and to begin by Marry Stuart? Shall we here really talk about the Prussian House of Kings and the British Monarchy? Do you really want to talk to me about the IRA, the Scottish the Irish and the Prussian Kings and Queens in England?

I don't watch a lot of TV but my hoppy is History and Religion. Therefore I studied History and Religion on Evening College for more than 6 Semesters. Only that you know.

Tell me Sail. When was the last IRA attack that was Jesus based. Tell me Sail, when was the last IRA attack that was religious based outside the so called UK. Actually it should be named FTMPTK (Forced Together by Military Power and Torture Kingdom).

When and where was the last Christian Terror attack anywhere in the world?

Do you realize that only since 9/11 more than 350 000 Terror attacks was conducted world wide in the name of Allah and the Koran that had caused human casualties?

But Sail I will agree that I don't want to have a Christian Church based leadership anymore. That would be the same than Muslimism. The difference would be that the Muslims have a god given task to kill and torture people, the Christian leaders would make it only to stay in power. 
I am for dividing state and religion. But I am also for taking out criminals whatever they believe or whatever political correctness they follow.

But Sail don't start your argument again there where Christian terror attacks in the today's world. Please don't insult my intellect.

I understand that we both fight for the better future for the generations to come. And I understand that we both fight from different directions. That I can respect and therefore I can respect you. But don't insult me with things that you know better. It would insult me and than is no respect left because I fell you don't respect me.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> <Humungous f'ing snippage!>It would insult me and than is no respect left because I fell you don't respect me.


OK - PT, I think you are misreading my message. I'm not arguing with you, merely pointing out that most religions have some terrorists. If you deny that, then we are done here.

I lived through the IRA's bombing campaign n London - so don't YOU try to lecture ME about that. Period. I too have Muslim friends. I have black friends and Polish friends and Russian and German ones, too. So what? That was not the point.

Edit: I have some Republican Christian friends too, but no Fundies....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Humm nice Sail.
But you didn't answer one of my questions.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Humm nice Sail.
> But you didn't answer one of my questions.


How's about this one:


Pt111Pro said:


> When and where was the last Christian Terror attack anywhere in the world?


If you check the links i kindly provided (even though you don't believe the sources, i know...) you could pick from the Wisconsin Sikh Temple massacre, Aug. 5, 2012 - or if you need a higher body count there is always Timothy McVeigh in Oklahoma City, or any number of others. Not as frequent as Islamic ones, No. But they are out there.

Try this link. It won't infect you to look, and you can verify to your heart's content from "trusted" sources afterwords. But if you're not willing to check the links, then I can't help you.

Christian terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well Sail you think attacking me is the answer?

I understand the IRA and the bombings of London. But the IRA did not Bomb New York, Bagdad, Munich or any other city on earth.
That is the reason why I said Irish Republican Army (IRA). You make the people believe they fought of religious believes. That is a straight lie as you know very well. The IRA fought about the Independency from the Prussian House of Kings of Hanover what rules of GB. And you know that. The IRA and the British was in a civilian war and not in a religious war. That was the reason why I asked you, if we should start with the Marry Stuart Queen of the Scottish. 

That is what I always have with liberals. They take an issue turn it upside down and argue with half-truths. Whatever feeds the purpose. 

Tell me Sail a Terror Attack; any Terror Attack may be even conducted from the regular Republic of Ireland Army (IRA) that was based on Jesus Christ and or of the Bible. When was the last?

I am not saying there are no Christians that violent. But I ask you to tell me when the last Terror Attack in the Name of Jesus Christ or in the name of the Bible was committed.
When was the last Terror Attack that involved noncombatants from other nations besides conducted by the beloved and favored liberal Religion of Saudi, the Islam. 

Islam = the Name of this violent Religion in Saudi Arabia. In Persia they call the same Religion Jihadist and the Turkish call this Religion Muslim. 3 Words out of 3 different languages for the same thing. Why do liberal pretend like it would be 3 different things, if they wouldn’t hide a sinister ideology behind it?
It’s like the word Sky:

Sky = English
Himmel = German
Ciel = France
El Cielo = Spanish
балдахи́н = Russia

The same with the Islam:
Islam = Saudi Arab
Jihadi=Persia
Muslim=Turkey 

If you would answer the questions that would be a start.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to say that I find it highly criminal to conduct any attack to any people on earth. Me as a Christian will let everyone know that Jesus said: Mathew 5:39 "But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also". 

True, the Wisconsin attack was "not" committed by Muslims. It was actually not religious motivated. It was a political motivation. 
Mr. Michael Wade was forced out of the Military and was a Socialist Supremeist. He was a NAZI what means a National Socialist. 

I'll think people like Mr. Wade don't get it, why all of a sudden the black people are supreme and why he as a white European originated have to find that good

But one thing is for sure, he did not put in front of the Temple the Bible, the Sanskrit, the Book of Mormon, the Veda, The Altaveda, the Talmud, the Watchtower down and screamed while shooting the people with his Springfield "Great is Jesus Christ or Buddha, or Shiva or Y'hwh or any other god.

Do you really want to defend this barbaric pre- civilization religion?
You should really think about that further.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Bisley said:


> Christians have been taking heat from atheists, Muslims, and socialists for years, with very few incidents.
> 
> I see this as 'in-your-face' free speech. Offensive 'speech' is allowed in a free country, as television has been proving for decades. If somebody has the guts to be bait for these nutjobs, let 'em go for it, and be ready to react when the cockroaches come out of the darkness. It's no worse than most of the ill-conceived government 'sting' operations that blow up in their faces about half the time.
> 
> In fact, there is a lesson here - teach your traffic cops how to react and shoot their service pistols accurately, before you send in the SWAT teams to cordon off a square mile and have a three day siege, with negotiators, soda-pop vendors, and live TV.


Next time may not be so lucky.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well Sail you think attacking me is the answer?
> 
> I understand the IRA and the bombings of London. But the IRA did not Bomb New York, Bagdad, Munich or any other city on earth.
> That is the reason why I said Irish Republican Army (IRA). You make the people believe they fought of religious believes. That is a straight lie as you know very well. The IRA fought about the Independency from the Prussian House of Kings of Hanover what rules of GB. And you know that. The IRA and the British was in a civilian war and not in a religious war. That was the reason why I asked you, if we should start with the Marry Stuart Queen of the Scottish.
> ...


Final post in this thread - you aren't listening....

The IRA were Catholic, and trace their origins to Catholic Irish nationalism in the early 1900s. They were fighting (in Ireland) the Unionists, who were predominant ly Protestant and wanted to remain in the Union as part of the UK.

If you don't believe anything that is written in the Liberal web, or in the Liberal Wikipaedia, or in the Liberal press, than please answer your own questions, as you will never believe my answers anyway.

I lived in London during the height of the 70's bombing. Luckily, no-oner I knew was killed or injured, but you could hear ye bombs go off occasionally. A nasty sound. Do not presume to tell me I know nothing about it. Ever.

I have no wish to denigrate your own life experiences, but do me the same favour, OK?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> Next time may not be so lucky.


True, but everything worked out fine in this case, and the bad guys lost. I don't advocate it, but I do enjoy it when it works out this well. It is much better than waiting for them to target _unguarded_ women and children, which was their intent in this case.


----------

